# Vitamin B complex



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok so what is the deal with the MAJOR shortage on online orders of Vit B complex injectable ???!!! Are they not producing as much now ? No one (that I know of) is carrying it online since late show season last year ..I will have to go to my vet if necessary but does anyone on here see it in stock anywhere online ???? I am doing my order for the new year and only have a 1/2 bottle left so want to get more. Many online stores (Jeffers as an example) say "indefinate backorder...they have had that on thier site since Aug of 2011 ????


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got mine from valley vet. I see that they still have it.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... &gas=11727


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome...thanks....Jeffers still doesn't have it ...I will just do my order through them.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope...they don't have it either I just checked...any other places to try ?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow they sold out fast I got mine few days ago.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

They sold out so quick because there is a huge shortage on line ? I wonder why all the sudden its so hard to get ???


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I found some here some are for cats and dogs. I also found a gel one. 
http://livestockconcepts.com/injectable ... mplex.html
http://petsupplies.nextdaypets.com/buy/ ... lex~15423/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/1/1/1730- ... table.html
http://www.kaeco.com/products?page=shop ... gory_id=55


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I just bought a 250 ml bottle of vitamin B Complex at my tractor supply for $9.99 in case you have a TS handy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I just stocked up and got 4 250ml bottle of the fortified B-complex. Got 2 through PBSanimal health and 2 through premierone.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank I will look at those sites...I will also make a trip tomorrow to TS and see if they have it...Thanks


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I too just got a bottle at tsc. They had been out company wide so I snatched a bottle as soon as I saw it. I have a vet tech friend and she said even they were having a problem getting it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok so what is the deal with the MAJOR shortage on online orders of Vit B complex injectable ???!!! Are they not producing as much now ? No one (that I know of) is carrying it online since late show season last year ..I will have to go to my vet if necessary but does anyone on here see it in stock anywhere online ???? I am doing my order for the new year and only have a 1/2 bottle left so want to get more. Many online stores (Jeffers as an example) say "indefinate backorder...they have had that on thier site since Aug of 2011 ????


 Could be all the cases of Polio arising all over the place....I know.. we have seen it here on TGS a lot more lately....so... the supply isn't being restocked fast enough....


----------

